# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեռական կյանք, ինտիմ անկյուն >  Ինտիմ ֆանտազիաներ իմ վերևի մարդու մասին

## ivy

Թեման բացում եմ Ծլնգի առաջարկով:
Չգիտեմ՝ կոնկրետ ինչ նպատակի է ծառայելու թեման, բայց գուցե մարդիկ կան, որոնք լրիվ լուրջ ֆանտազիաներ էլ ունի մյուսների հանդեպ, ու կուզենային դրանցով կիսվել: Տեսնենք:

Էս պահին ոնց որ թե ես եմ «վերևի մարդը», բայց քանի որ թեմայի գաղափարը *Ծլնգ*ինն էր, առաջարկում եմ առաջինը հենց իր վերաբերյալ ֆանտազիաներով կիսվել: 
Բարի ժամանց  :Smile:

----------

Adam (11.03.2019), Գաղթական (11.03.2019), Ծլնգ (11.03.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Թեման բացում եմ Ծլնգի առաջարկով:
> Չգիտեմ՝ կոնկրետ ինչ նպատակի է ծառայելու թեման, բայց գուցե մարդիկ կան, որոնք լրիվ լուրջ ֆանտազիաներ էլ ունի մյուսների հանդեպ, ու կուզենային դրանցով կիսվել: Տեսնենք:
> 
> Էս պահին ոնց որ թե ես եմ «վերևի մարդը», բայց քանի որ թեմայի գաղափարը *Ծլնգ*ինն էր, առաջարկում եմ առաջինը հենց իր վերաբերյալ ֆանտազիաներով կիսվել: 
> Բարի ժամանց


Արա էս ինչ պադստավա էր... դե ռազ որ իմ մասին պիտի գրվի, գոնե մի բան էլ ես գրեմ էդ պարգևը վաստակելու համար, համ էլ մի քիչ քվիտ կլնենք էս պադստավայի համար  :Tongue: 

Ուրեմն ի՞նչ ֆանտազիաներ ունեմ ivy-ի մասին.... հա՛... որ փոքր լակոտներ էինք, էս այվին ինձ «ուռոդ» էր անվանում, հենց տենց, ոնցոր ասենք մարդիկ իրար «կյաժ», «շռամ», «նակոլկա» մականուններ են կպցնում, այվին ինձ ասում էր «ուռոդ»... ու սաղ կյանքս ֆանտազիաներ եմ ունեցել, որ էս այվին գլուխս նուրբ բռնում դնում ա կրծքին, մեղմ շոյում ա ու ասում ա.
— Ուռոդ ջան, ուռոդիկ, ու՜ռոոոոոդ....
Հետո էլ երկու ձեռքով ականջներիցս բռնում ա, հեռացնում ա կրծքից, մի թեթև թափ ա տալիս ու զարմացած ասում.
— Վա՛յ, ծլնգ...

----------

Adam (11.03.2019), ivy (11.03.2019), LisBeth (11.03.2019), Smokie (12.03.2019), Աթեիստ (12.03.2019), Յոհաննես (11.03.2019)

----------


## Adam

Ծլնգի ո՛չ արտաքինն եմ տեսել, ո՛չ էլ ձայնն եմ լսել ու ո՛չ էլ սեռական նախընտրությունները գիտեմ  :Jpit:  , բայց ինչպես բոլոր տրադիցիոն գեյերը՝ էնպես էլ ես, ունեմ հետերո տղեքի հանդեպ թուլություն: Ու իրա ինտելեկտուալ-հումորային կերպարը մի տեսակ ինձ ձգում ա: Սկսենք ամենաթեթևից. ես հավեսով կպաչեի Ծլնգին՝ truth or dare խաղալու վախտ:  :Jpit:  , մի հատ հին հեռախոս կճարեի, կբերեի տուն ու տռուպկեն կվերցնեի կզանգեի կասեի՝ Hello ... it’s me ... I was wondering if after all these comments you’d like to meet... to go over ... everything...  :Blush:  , Հ.Գ.  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (11.03.2019), Աթեիստ (12.03.2019), Ծլնգ (11.03.2019)

----------


## Adam

Հասկանալով հնարավոր awkward վիճակները, որ կարող են լինել՝ կխնդրեմ հաջորդ գրառում կատարողին՝ իմ փոխարեն գրել Ծլնգի մասին: Շնորհակալ եմ:  :Jpit:   :Smile:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Հասկանալով հնարավոր awkward վիճակները, որ կարող են լինել՝ կխնդրեմ հաջորդ գրառում կատարողին՝ իմ փոխարեն գրել Ծլնգի մասին: Շնորհակալ եմ:


Էլ դու սուս,սաղս նստած Ծլնգի փռչոտ ոռի մասին ենք երազում  :LOL: 
Հ.Գ հազար ներողություն,պռոստը որ չասեի կգմփայի ։Դ Ծլնգ ներող  :Blush:

----------

boooooooom (11.03.2019), Lion (11.03.2019), Ծլնգ (11.03.2019), Տրիբուն (11.03.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Ըհը՜... վերևիս մարդը Յոհաննեսն ա, իրա փռչոտ ոռի մասին էլ կգրենք...

Ուրեմն մի հատ նախաբան... մի անգամ պապուս ատամը ցավելուց ա լինում, իր մայրն էլ՝ մեծ տատս, ով էդ ժամանակ արդեն 90-ի կեղմերն էր, ասում ա՝ ոտքերդ տաք ջրի մեջ դիր։ Պապս էլ ջղայնանում ա, թե բա ոտքերը ատամի հետ ինչ կապ ունեն, որ ասում ես ատամիդ ցավի դեմ ոտքերդ տաք ջրի մեջ դիր։ Էս մեծ տատս էլ ասում ա՝ դու գործից չես հասկանում, օրինակ հետույքի ու աչքի մեջ ի՞նչ կապ կա։ Պապս էլ արդեն կատարը տաքացած ու հետզետե ուռող թուշը բռնած փրփրում ա՝ ի՞նչ կապ կա, ոչ մի, ի՞նչ կապ պտի լինի հետույքի ու աչքի մեջ։ Մեծ տատս էլ ասում ա՝ տեսար, բան չես հասկանում. որ ոռիդ մազը պոկում ես, աչքիցդ արցունք ա գալիս....

հա, ինչ էի ուզում ասել... ինտիմ ֆանտազիաս. պլասկագուբցով Յոհանի ոռի մազը քաշեմ պոկեմ, որ տեսնեմ էս թեորիան գործում ա, թե չէ։  :Vayreni:

----------

boooooooom (11.03.2019), Skeptic (11.03.2019), Յոհաննես (11.03.2019), Տրիբուն (11.03.2019)

----------


## Freeman

Երեկվա հարբեցողությունից դեռ գլուխս պայթում ա, արևն արդեն դուրս ա եկել ու անդուր կերպով ընկել ա դեմքիս, բայց ոչ մի ուժ չի կարա ինձ ստիպի, որ տեղիցս վեր կենամ։
Մեկ էլ զանգ եմ լսում։ Ահ, շեֆս ա, պետք ա պատասխանել։
- Լսու՛մ եմ, Վլադիմիր Վլադիմիրովիչ։
- Հել տեղիցդ, գործ կա քո հետ, "Ֆրիմեն" օպերացիան իրականացնելու ժամանակն ա, անտիռուսական պրոպագանդան էլի հայտնվել ա ակումբում։
- Ո՞նց, Վլադիմիր Վլադիմիրովիչ, էս տաս տարի ա հետևում եմ, ինքը պասիվ ա։
- Չէ՛, դեբիլ, Ուրիշի անվան տակ ա, բայց ճշտել ենք սաղ, ագենտ Չուկի հասցեն ուղարկել ա մեյլիդ, արա ինչ պետք ա։

Տեղիցս վեր եմ կենում, շորերս գցում եմ վրես ու բացում եմ մեյլ.ռու-ի ակաունտը, որը նախատեսված ա ագենտ աթեիստի հետ կապ հաստատելու համար։

Փաստորեն Ֆրանսիա, տոմսերս էլ պատրաստ ա։


Հասնում ենք Ֆրանսիա, էն ժամին, երբ Ադամ մականունով ակումբցին տանը մենակ ա, Պուտինի դիմակներով ներխուժում ենք տուն, անում էն, ինչ շուտով Պուտինը կանի Ֆրանսիայի հետ։

Հ. գ.
Քանի որ Յոհանը թեմայից դուրս գրառում էր արել, Ծլնգի գրածը չի հաշվվում

----------

Adam (11.03.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

Մտնում եմ ակումբ, տեսնում եմ որ Ֆրիմենը Բեթմենի մասին մեծ կարծիքի ա։ Ուզում եմ ՊՄ գրեմ, կանչեմ իրար ֆատալիտի անելու։
 ֊ Բարև երիտասարդ։ Գալի՞ս ես դիսի պատիվը պաշտպանելու։
 ֊ Ավելի լավ ա արի հոգի կանչենք։
 Գցում բռնում եմ տեսարժան հուզականության հավանականությունը հոգի կանչելու ժամանակ, ասում եմ.
 ֊Ի՞նչ կա խմելու։
 ֊Քսան տարվա յաթրջի՝ կես լիտր, երկու շիշ կոլա ու մի պաչկա չիպս։  (իմ ֆանտազիան ա ինչ ուզեմ կանեմ։))
 ֊ Լավ սեղան գցի գալիս եմ։ Էլ մարդ չես կանչելո՞ւ։
 ֊Ո՞ւմ ես ուզում։
 ֊Յոհանին։
֊Իրա ոռը ցավում ա, ասեց քյալբաթով մազ են պոկել։
֊ Մանանեխի հարցը անլուծելի մնաց։
 Խմում ենք մի մի բաժակ և ուտում ենք չիպսեր, հոգին Ֆրիմենին ասում ա որ ինքը գաղտնի ագենտ ա բան ման, որ վաղը պտի գնա Փարիզ, Ադամ մականունով ակումբցու և դիմակների մասին հստակ հրահանգներ ա տալիս։
  Էս Ֆրիմենը երկրորդ բաժակն ա գլուխը քաշում ու տեղն ու տեղը քնում։ 
 Շիշը վերցնում մի քանի կում խմում։ Հեռախոսիս վրա հավաքում եմ Ծլնգի համարը, պատմում եմ ինչպես եմ հոգի կանչել տարիներ առաջ։ 
 Ասում ա.
 ֊ Լիզ ջան, ես արդեն հարդից էլ հարդ եմ։ 
 Տենց գալիս ա ինձ վերցնում ա, տանում։
 Մեկ էլ ճամփին, ինչպես գայլն ու անխելք մարդը, հանդիպում ենք ծառի, որի տակ ոսկի ա հորած։ 
 Էս Ծլգը գլխապատառ նետվում ա Այվիի գիրկը, գլուխը դնում ա կրծքին և այլն։
Ուռոդիկ պահերին ա հասնում։ Երբ ես շրջվում եմ, որ գնամ, Այվին ինձ ձեն ա տալիս։
 ֊ Լի՜զ։ 
Հետ նայեմ տեսնեմ, Ծլնգի ականջից բռնած թափահարում ու ինձ աչքով ա անում։ Իմ ֆանտազիայի մեջ ինքը անհասկանալի պատճառներով գժի պես ինձ ա սիրահարված ։)

----------

boooooooom (12.03.2019), Freeman (12.03.2019), ivy (12.03.2019), Progart (12.03.2019), Ruby Rue (12.03.2019), Sagittarius (18.03.2019), Smokie (12.03.2019), Աթեիստ (12.03.2019), Ծլնգ (12.03.2019), Յոհաննես (12.03.2019), Տրիբուն (12.03.2019)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Անտառով իմ համար քայլում եմ հանկարծ հեռվից լսում եմ  ինչ որ մեկի ձայնը՝ «Լի՜զ»: Արագացնում եմ քայլերս ձայնի ուղղությամբ ու ի՞նչ տեսնեմ․ Այվին Ծլնգի ականջը բռնաց Լիզբեթին ա կանչում։ Մի քանի վայրկյան նրանց նայելուց հետո Լիզբեթը շուռ եկավ ու շարունակեց ճանապարհը: Ինչ որ մի անհասկանալի ուժ ինձ դրդեց քայլել Լիզբեթի հետևից: Երբ արդեն շատ մոտեցա՝ Լիզբթեն ինձ նկատեց, չվախեցավ, կարծես սպասում էր ինձ: Լիզբեթը լուսամփոփի պես էր, աչքերը ծովի նման ծիծաղախիտ, վարսերը՝ հուր գիսավոր․․․ 
 - Լիզ,  ասեցի, - արի գնանք ստեղից, արի գնանք մի տեղ՝ որտեղ ծանոթ իրերն անհայտ են, որտեղ ստվերները չեն խաբում, որտեղ բոլոր մտքերը մեր ազատ են։
 Լիզբեթը սահուն քայլով,  որպես քնքուշ մութի թև, գլուխը հենեց ուսիս ու նո՜ւրբ շշնջաց․ 
-Արի՜․․․

----------

boooooooom (12.03.2019), ivy (12.03.2019), LisBeth (12.03.2019), Աթեիստ (12.03.2019), Ծլնգ (12.03.2019), Յոհաննես (12.03.2019)

----------


## Smokie

Անտառի վրայով հեռվից ամպի տպավորություն թողնելով` մոտիկից գորշ ուրվականի տեսք ստացած թռչում էր Սմոքը: Թռչում էր ու հետևում թե ինչ է կատարվում աշխարհում: Կանգ առավ մի տեղ` ակնկալելով հետաքրքիր սյուժե, որն ինչպես հետո պարզվեց անգամ իր պատկերացումներն էր գերազանցում:
Լիզն ու Անվերնագիրը միասին քայլում էին ու զրուցում:
Լիզ.Իսկ բացի բանաստեղծական ասոցիացիաներից էլ ի՞նչ գործերում ես դու ուժեղ Alex Untitle.
Անվերն.Ո՞նց, բա դու չե՞ս տեսել իմ հանրահայտ fatality-ները:
Լիզ.Ապա՞:
Անվերն.Դե որոշակի հեռավորություն պահպանի ամեն դեպքերում:
Վայրկյաններ անց Սմոքն ու Լիզը տեսան թե ինչպես մեր հերոսը դանդաղեցրած կադրով բարձացավ օդ, հավասարվեց մոտակա ծառի մեջտեղին և օդում 3 պտույտ կատարելով` աջ ոտքով 3 անգամ խփեց ուղիղ ծառի կենտրոնին, (չգիտես թե ինչու բոլոր այն մարդիկ ովքեր այդ պահին զմայլված դիտում էին Ծառուկյանի ալիքը` կարծեցին թե հեռուստացույցը փչացավ, (սենյակի լույսը դեռ վառվում էր` => երկրորդ տարբերակը բացառվելով բոցավառվում էր): 
Այս հարվածից հետո կատարվեց Սմոքի և Լիզի համար սարսափելի անսպասելին (կամ հակառակը): Անպտղատու ծառը փոխանակ ուղղահայաց վայրէջք կատարեր և դոմինոյի պես իր հետ տաներ մյուսներին` սկզբից ճաքեց մեջտեղից, հետո այդ ճաքը սկսեց տարածվել միաժամանակ դեպի վար և վեր: Ու շատ շուտով Լիզի և Սմոքի ապշահարությանը միացավ նույնիսկ Անվերնագրինը: Ախր երբ այդ ծառը բանանի կճեպի պես բացվեց (սակայն ընդամենը երկու կողմից) ու ի մեծ հիասթափություն fatality անողի` պարզվեց որ անպտղատուն ի տարբերություն վերոնշյալ մրգի` միջուկ չունի: Այս ճակատագրական հարվածին չդիմացավ բարկացած Անվերնագիրը:
- Դե որ այդպես է, ես կվերցնեմ իմ բաժինը:
Ասաց ու իրեն գյուղացի զգալով` ծառի մի կեսը կապոցակապ փայտի պես ուսին առավ ու գնաց դեպի տուն:
- Իսկ ի՞նչ ես անելու դրա հետ,- հետևից կանչեց Լիզը:
- Չգիտեմ, իմ մոտ արդեն տեղ չկա: Բայց Մանվելի պահեստն արդեն իրեն պետք չի: Էն չարաբաստիկ օրվանից հետո էնտեղ ահագին պետքական ու անպետք բաներ եմ լցնում էդ օրվանից իմ համար նախատեսածս բաժնում:

----------

Ծլնգ (12.03.2019)

----------


## Արամ

Ես` վերջ։

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

----------

Chilly (12.03.2019), Freeman (12.03.2019), Skeptic (12.03.2019), Աթեիստ (12.03.2019), Գաղթական (12.03.2019), Յոհաննես (12.03.2019)

----------


## boooooooom

Սպասի, ես էլ եմ գալիս, մի հատ շոր քցեմ վրես. բալկոնում ցուրտ ա. սիգարետ էլ վերցրու:
 :LOL:

----------


## Գաղթական

Տենց Արամն ու Բումը, միայն սպասվող հաճույքի ախորժակից, դեռ չսկսած վերջացրին ու դուրս եկան ծխելու:
ՈՒ ես սաունայում մենակ մնացի՝ չիրլիդերուհիների ողջ գրգռված անձնակազմի հետ...

----------

boooooooom (12.03.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Փողոցով գնում եմ, տեսնեմ էս Արամն ու Բումը սաունայի բալկոնում ոտ-ոտի են թռվռում ցրտից ու դողացող մատներով սիգարետները տանում բերաններին՝ փստցնում։ Լավ ոգևորված էին երևում, թշերները՝ կարմրած։ Տակից ձեն եմ տալիս․
― Տղեք, էս ի՞նչ կա, էս խի՞ եք սենց հուզված։
Արամն էլ սրան ի պատասխան․
― Ես՝ վերջ։
Ինչին Բումը ավելացնում ա․
― Հա, ես էլ հետը․․․

Իիիի, մտքումս եկրիմաստ բաներ են սկսում պտտվել՝ նեուժելի՞․․․ ախպեր Արա՞մն ու Բո՞ւմը, իրար հետ վերջացրեցի՞ն․․․․ սաունայո՞ւմ։ Չէ, ստեղ մի բան կա, ասի հլը մտնեմ տեսնեմ, մինչև էս երկիմաստությունները աներկբայություններ չեն դարձել։ Ու մտնեմ ի՜նչ տեսնեմ․ Գաղթականը սրբիչով փաթաթված նստած ա հեռախոսը ձեռը, հայացքը էկրանին, մատներով մեջը ինչ-որ բզբզում ա, կողքն էլ մի խումբ չիերլիդերուհիներ կիսաշրջան կազմած պոմ-պոմներով թափահարում են ու բարձր աղաղակում․
― Դու կարա՜ս, Գաղ--թա-կան, ևս մի տառ, ևս մի բառ ու ֆանտազիադ կստանաս․․․ Գաղ-թա-կան։
Էս Գաղթականն էլ հեռախոսը ձեռը ճգնում ա, ասես ծննդաբերի, մեկ էլ վերջապես դեմքը հանգստանում ա, մատները էկրանից հեռացնում, հայացքը զառնում առաստաղին ու կոկորդային ձայնով գոչում․
― Պրծա՜․․․․

Այ քեզ փորձանք, էս տղեքի հետ էս ի՞նչ ա կատարվում․․․ կարո՞ղ ա սրանք ակումբում են մի բան խառնշտում։ Հանում եմ հեռախոսս, մտնեմ ակումբ, տեսնեմ ի՞նչ․․․ 



> Ես` վերջ։
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk





> Սպասի, ես էլ եմ գալիս, մի հատ շոր քցեմ վրես. բալկոնում ցուրտ ա. սիգարետ էլ վերցրու:





> Տենց Արամն ու Բումը, միայն սպասվող հաճույքի ախորժակից, դեռ չսկսած վերջացրին ու դուրս եկան ծխելու:
> ՈՒ ես սաունայում մենակ մնացի՝ չիրլիդերուհիների ողջ գրգռված անձնակազմի հետ...


մեղա քեզ երևակայության աստված․․․ չէ, էս նոր սերունդը լրիվ սկառաստրել ա դարձել․․․ մեկ էլ աչքս ընկնում ա Սմոքիի գրառմանը․․․ հմմմ ինտիմ ֆանտազիաներ իմ վերևի մարդու մասին․․․ 

Ոնց որ երեկ լիներ․․․ Սմոքին նոր Սանտալբոմի էր հավաքագրում, իսկ ես չհասցրեցի գրանցվել․․․ ժամանակ էլ չունեի, ճիշտն ասած։ Բայց հետո զղջալով պատկերացնում էի, թե գրանցվել եմ, Սմոքին էլ ուղարկել է ալբոմը, ես էլ լրիվ հուզված բացում եմ, որ տեսնեմ թե Սանտան ինձ ինչ ալբոմ ա ուղարկել․․․ ու տեսնեմ՝ «The Neverending Story Soundtrack»։ Ահ մանկությունից դեռահասություն անցումային շրջանիս ամենասիրածս ֆիլմի երաժշտությունը։ Ու երևակայությանս մեջ անջատում եմ լույսերը, միացնում եմ ալբոմը, փակում աչքերս ու տրվում ականջակալներիցս քաղցր մեղրի նման հոսացող երաժշտությանը․․․ այդ ժամանակաշրջանիս բոլոր սիրահարվածությունները հերթով գալիս աչքերիս դիմացով անց են կենում․․․ սեռական հասունացում, իրար ուղված սիրային խոսքերի անմեղ թոթովանք ու բուռն-բուռն-բուռն երևակայություն․․․․ ականջիս մեջ էլ սկսում եմ լսել «ֆանթեյժիա»-ն ու հասկանում եմ, որ ես էլ չկամ․․․ կա միայն մի ինտիմախառը մանկա-դեռահասական ֆանտազիա․․․




Շնորհակալություն, Սմոքի ջան, մյուս անգամ կփորձեմ բաց չթողնել գրանցումը․․․

----------

boooooooom (12.03.2019), Progart (12.03.2019), Smokie (12.03.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

Նեոնային մայրամուտներ

 Քնախցի դուռը անձայն սահում ա հետևիցս։ Պաշտպանիչ կոստյումի սաղավարտը հանում եմ, կյանքս կարգավորող արհեստական բանականությունը ինքն իրան ավտոմատ վերբեռնում ա ստատիկ կրիչի վրա։ Միացնում լոգարանի լույսերը․
 - Կոմպլեքսի կառավարման կենտրոնից հայտնել են, որ մենակ այսօր, հնարավոր կլինի մայրամուտին իջեցնել պատնեշը, երկու տարի անց վերջապես անզեն աչքով կտեսնեք արևը։ Ձեր քնախցի դիրքից շատ հարմար կլինի հետևել այդ հազվագյուտ երևույթին։
 Անթիվ անգամներ սերնդափոխված իրերից ոչ մեկի հետ մենթալ կապ չունեմ։ Ոչինչ չկա։ Ոչ մի հիշողություն չի մնացել։ Չափազանց երկար եմ ապրում։
 - Ձեր թույլատվությամբ հետհաշվարկ կմիացնեմ մինչև այդ պահը և կբացեմ։
 Մարմինս արձակում եմ ծանր հագուստից։ Պահարանի վրայից վերցնում եմ կոճակի չափի սկաները, դնում քունքիս։ 
 - Մանրակրկիտ սկանը կվնասի նեյրոնները, գուցե այսօր բաց թողե՞ք։
 - Ի՞նչ կա։
 - Ոչ մի նոր բան։ Նույն կերպարը, որ վաղուց պետք է որ ջնջված լիներ։
 - 3D հոլոգրամ։
 - Բայց․․․
 - Արա ինչ ասում եմ։
 Մթության մեջ սառը սպիտակով դանդաղ ուրվագծվում ա ոտքերից մինչև դեմքը։ Մոտենում եմ։
 - Ո՞վ ես։
 Հպվում եմ, մատներս փայլում են։ 
 - Մոդելավորիր վարքագիծ։
 Ձեռքը անրակներիս վրա անցնելով հասնում ա ուսիս, շրջում ա մեջքով դեպի իրեն։ Կոնքերս սինթետիկ գիշերվա հետ անվերջություն են գծագրում։ Հոլոգրամի հպման տեղերում թեթևակի ծակծկոցներ եմ զգում՝ վեր բարձրացրած թևիս միջնամասում, կողերիս, կրծքերիս, փորիս, ազդրերիս․․․ ու երբ գլուխս հետ եմ գցում, ճկված պարանոցիս վրա։ 
 - Մինչ մայրամուտը մնաց տաս վայրկյան։
 - Չեղարկիր հետհաշվարկը։ Պատնեշը չբացես։
 - Հինգ, չորս․․․
 - Արա ինչ ասում եմ։
 Նեյրոնային կապը կյանքս կառավարողի հետ խզված ա։ 
 Պատնեշը ճեղքվում ա ու նեոնային մայրամուտը անցքից լցվում ա նես, ավերում ուրվագիծը։ Ճառագայթների մեջով նետվում եմ մեխանիկական կառավարման վահանակը, հարվածում կատաղած։ 
 Պատնեշը հետ ա բերում մթությունը, բայց ուրվագիծը այլևս չի վերականգնվում։
 Թևս սեղմած ինձ հենում եմ պատին։ Դուռը առանց ազդանշանի բացվում ա։ Նորագույն արևային կոստյումով մեկը գալիս ա առաջ․․․
 - Լիզ, - հանում ա սաղավարտը, - ես վերջացրի արևային ֆիլտրերի նախագիծը, շուտով բազմաթիվ մայրամուտներ կտեսնես։
Ձայնը շատ ծանոթ ա։ Աչքերի սևի մեջ պծղրտացող սմարթէս քմծիծաղն էլ։ Մոտենում եմ, վնասված ձեռքս հազիվ բարձրացում եմ, հպվում դեմքին, մատներս չեն փայլում։
 - Ո՞վ ես։
 Ձեռքերը լայն բացում ա։
 Չեմ հիշում, չգիտեմ, նույնիսկ երբ ոչինչ չկա, զգում եմ որ էդ ձեռքերի ներսում ա իմ տեղը հիմա։

Գեղարվեստական ֆանտազիաների չելենջ  :Wink:

----------

Skeptic (17.03.2019), Աթեիստ (17.03.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մարդ վախում ա ստեղ մի բան գրի, չբռնեն բռնաբարեն ․․․

----------

Adam (17.03.2019), Mephistopheles (22.03.2019), Sagittarius (18.03.2019), Գաղթական (17.03.2019)

----------


## ivy

Բռնաբարելու ֆանտազիաներ ունեմ՝ իմ վերևի մարդուն ուղղված:

----------

Freeman (17.03.2019), Sagittarius (18.03.2019), Thom (17.03.2019), Աթեիստ (17.03.2019), Գաղթական (17.03.2019), Տրիբուն (17.03.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Էս վերևի բռնաբարությունը դիտելիս՝ պոպկորն խեղդելու ֆանտազիաներ ունեմ..

----------

Adam (17.03.2019)

----------


## Skeptic

Քանի որ աստվածները որոշեցին, որ առավոտյան գրածս ֆանտազիան (դիստոպիայոտ էր, եսլի շտո) գոյության իրավունք չունի, ուրիշ ու ավելի կարճ տարբերակ փորձեմ․

Քաղաքի այս հատվածը ծածուկ է տուրիստներից ու ժամանցի սիրահար տեղացիներից։ Քարե հին շենքի նկուղային հարկում դրսից գրեթե ոչ մի կերպ չերևացող բարն է, որ սիրում եմ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ այցելել։ Այդ ուրբաթ, սովորականի պես, երեկոյան հերթափոխից հետո իմ մշտական անկյունում նստած էի՝ մշտական գլանակս ձեռքիս, մշտական վիսկիի բաժակը դիմացս։ Անձրև էր գալիս, ու փոքրիկ պատուհանների վրա դրա կտկտոցը նվագակցում էր  ծեր բլյուզմենին։ Վերջինիս կիթառային լիքերն այնքան սահուն չէին, որքան իր երիտասարդ ու հաջողակ տարիներին, բայց դեռ կարողանում էին հուզել, գուցեև հիմա ավելի, քան նախկինում։ Ինչպես միշտ, մտորում էի նախկինում արած սխալների, բաց թողած հնարավորությունների ու ամենի մասին, ինչ կապված էր անցյալիս հետ․ ներկաս բաղկացած է աշխատանքային առօրյայից, գումարած yearning-ի էսպիսի «սեանսները»։ Ինձնից բացի միակ հիմնական հաճախորդը խորը քուն մտած գիրուկն էր, ում ձախ ձեռքին մեծ սպի կա և ում անունը չգիտեմ․ երբեք չենք զրուցել։ Հանկարծ դուռը բացվեց, և կանացի սիլուետը, հավերժական մշուշը ճեղքելով, դանդաղ քայլեց բարի սեղանի մոտ, ծալած անձրևանոցը կիսաթաց վերարկուի հետ հարմարեցրեց կախիչից և նստեց։ «Միգուցե սա իմ շա՞նսն է»,- մտածեցի։ Մի պահ տատանվում էի, բայց հետո վիսկիի մնացորդը դատարկեցի՝ բաժակի դժոխային հատակից նայելով դրախտային հրեշտակի կերպարանքին, ու մոտեցա կողքի սեղանին։
Աղջիկը երեկոյան գլխարկով էր, որին ամրացված շղարշե քողը մասամբ դեմքը ծածկում էր։ «Տարօրինակ է, կարծես նախորդ դարի կեսերից լինի»․- ջահել ժամանակ դիտածս դասական հոլիվուդյան ֆիլմերն էի փորձում հիշել։
- Բարև Ձեզ։
Լռություն։ Հեռախոսում ուշադիր ինչ-որ բան է փնտրում։ Իմ կողմ չի էլ նայում։
- Կարելի՞ է Ձեզ խմիչք հյուրասիրել։
Լռությունը շարունակվում է։ Կարծես թե հեռախոսով անելիքը վերջացրեց:
- Եթե․․․
- Լսեք, չեմ ուզում կոպիտ թվալ, բայց ընկերակցության կարիք չունեմ։ Պարզապես հոգնած եմ ու փոքր-ինչ մրսած, դրա համար իջա այստեղ։
- Օքեյ, կներեք։ Բայց կպնդեմ խմիչք հյուրասիրելու մտադրությունս, ուղղակի առանց շահադիտական նպատակների։
Քողը բարձրացավ վերև, աչքերը ժպտացին։
- Լավ, համարենք կոմպրոմիս։ Կոլայով ռոմը չէր խանգարի։
- Արթո՛ւր, մեզ մի բաժակ կոլայով ռոմ ու մի բաժակ էլ վիսկի։ Սառույցով, գիտես։
- Կարո՞ղ է Ուբեր կամ Լիֆտ ունենաք։ Կամ մեկ այլ վստահելի տաքսի կարողանաք կանչել։ Իմ հեռախոսից ջնջվել են կամ ես եմ անզգուշորեն ջնջել։
- Հիմա Լիֆտ կկանչեմ։ Ուբերից վաղուց չեմ օգտվում, որակը գցել են։
- Շատ լավ, շնորհակալ եմ։
Բարմենը պատվիրված խմիչքները մեր դիմաց դրեց։ Բլյուզմենը վերջին երգն էր կատարում (երգացանկն անգիր գիտեմ, ու երբեք չի փոխում)։ Անձրևը դադարել էր։ Գիրուկը զարթնել էր և դրամապանակի անկյուններն էր խուզարկում։ Բաժակները վերցրեցինք, առանց կենացի չխկացրեցինք։
- Կարո՞ղ եմ հարցնել, թե ինչու եք էդպիսի գեղեցիկ, բայց ոչ պրակտիկ գլխարկ կրում։
- Կարող եք,- ծիծաղեց,- թատրոն էինք եկել, իսկ ես սիրում եմ համապատասխան հագնվել։ Ներկայացման ընթացքում մարդամեկին ուղարկեցի Յորիկի ծոցը, որովհետև հասնում էր իրեն։ Հետո դուրս եկա, մի քիչ, ավելի ճիշտ՝ մի ժամ քայլեցի ու բախտի բերմամբ հասա այստեղ։
- Ուրեմն Ձեր բախտը բերել է․ մեքենան արդեն տեղում է։
- Այսքան շո՞ւտ։
- Երևի մոտակայքում վարորդ կար։ Ես առնվազն կես ժամ սպասում եմ միշտ։
Օգնեցի վերարկուն հագնել։ Չառարկեց։ Ուղեկցեցի դեպի մեքենան։
- Ի դեպ, ո՞ր ներկայացում էր ընթանում։
- «Մակբեթը»։ Հավանեցի, ափսոս չհասցրեցի մինչև վերջ նայել։ Շնորհակալ եմ, հուսամ՝ մենք էլի կհանդիպենք երբևիցե։
- Վա՜ղը, վա՜ղը, վա՜ղը։
Մի անգամ էլ ժպտաց, երբ տաքսիի դուռը փակում էի։ Հետո նորից իջա ներքև։

----------

boooooooom (17.03.2019), LisBeth (18.03.2019), Varzor (17.03.2019), Անվերնագիր (18.03.2019), Գաղթական (17.03.2019)

----------


## Արամ

Մի տեսակ Գաղթականին գլխարկով չեմ պատկերացնում։

----------

boooooooom (17.03.2019), Գաղթական (17.03.2019)

----------


## Skeptic

> Մի տեսակ Գաղթականին գլխարկով չեմ պատկերացնում։


Կրկին փորձի  :Jpit: 

Մինչև մի ժամ տանջվում էի, որ վերջին երկար ֆանտազիան գրած մարդու կերպարը կարանամ պատկերացնեմ, գրառումներ ավելացան  :Pardon:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մի տեսակ Գաղթականին գլխարկով չեմ պատկերացնում։


Ինչի՞ ես ալիքները խառնում..
Չէր կարա՞ Skeptic-ը Գաղթականի անունից գրած լիներ ))

----------

Skeptic (17.03.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Էլ ինչ ֆանտազիա,էս ամառ սրանից ենք անում ակումբցիներով,Գաղթականն էլ DJ-ը կլնի 


Կամ սրանից,Գաղթականն էլ էս դեպքում դաշնամուր նվագողը կլնի

----------

Գաղթական (18.03.2019)

----------


## Rhayader

Էն որ սենց մեծ կլոր աչքերով կարդում եմ: Well this is awkward.

Օքեյ, չխանգարեմ ֆլուդին  :LOL:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Էն որ սենց մեծ կլոր աչքերով կարդում եմ: Well this is awkward.
> 
> Օքեյ, չխանգարեմ ֆլուդին


գզեմ քեզ

----------

Rhayader (22.03.2019)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Էս ի՞նչ օրջի ա...

----------


## boooooooom

Չնայած էլ վրեքներս ուժ չկա, բայց հանվի արի միչև մենք ստեղ ցելա քցենք թե ում հերթն ա  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (22.03.2019), Յոհաննես (22.03.2019)

----------

